# Ball Marvelight: the new contender for best lume in a Ball Watch (Photos and Brief Review)



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ball Marvelight: the new contender for best lume in a Ball Watch*

The Ball Marvelight is Ball's latest release from the Engineer II collection. The 40mm case the is the same as the one used in other Engineer II watches such as the Ohio and Red Label Series. As BALL S.A. CTO Phiilippe Antille explained at Baselworld, what makes this watch different is the shape of the tritium micro gas tubes tubes. The Marvelight uses flatter tubes than the more common circular tubes that are on most Ball Watches. While this style tube of flat tube has been used on other watches such as the Aviator 46mm, what sets the Marvelight apart is the height of each tube; they are significantly taller than any other "flat" tube watch we've seen.

At Baselworld, the model of the Marvelight that was shown was the international T25 model; which features a total amount of tritium that is under 25 millicuries. The U.S. Marvelight uses the higher threshold T permit, and has larger tubes which produce greater lume than what we saw at Basel.

Below are photos showing the various dial colors and some direct side by side lume comparisons to two Ball watches that have famous lume signatures: The 46mm Aviator and the Spacemaster X-Lume. All three dials feature a slight sunburst pattern that is similar to the Ohio models. We've also tried to photograph the individual tubes of the Marvelight and the Aviator to show the increased tube height that leads to the more brilliant lume effect. Mechanically, the Marvelight features the elaborate grade ETA 2824-2 and is mechanically similar to the Engineer Master II Ohio models. At $1,799 it is consistent in price to other entry level Ball watches such as the Fireman Racer, Fireman Victory, and Ohio Day-Date.

*A Look at the Tritium Tubes in the Marvelight*


















_Marvelight vs. Marvelight: Just for fun, a lume shot of all three Marvelights._









_Marvelight vs. the 46mm Aviator. The Aviator may sport the largest tubes, but they are not seem as bright as the ones in the Marvelight._










_The Engineer Master II Aviator, (shown above uses similar shaped tubes though they do not have the vertical height of the Marvelight and are not as visually intense.)_









_The "flatter tubes" of the Aviator may have more surface area, but do not seem as brilliant as the tubes of the Marvelight._









_Marvelight vs. Spacemaster X-lume: the tubes are much brighter than the ones on other Ball watches such as the X-Lume that feature scores of small round tritium tubes._









_The Trainmaster Cannonball I (above), features the smallest style of tritium tube, the . "pip" style tube. This is the style of Tube in the Engineer II Ohio Series_









_The Trainmaster Cannonball II (above) features circular tubes placed lengthwise on the marker. These tubes give off more lume than the pip style tubes, but are not nearly as bright as the wide and tall tubes used in the Marvelight. This is the style of tube that is in the Red Label Series._









_A comparison of the Lume used in the Cannonball II (left) compared to the Cannonball I (right) These two different styles of circular tubes are not nearly as bright as the ones on the Marvelight._

*The Blue Dial Marvelight*


















_The slight sunburst pattern in the dial of the EM2 Marvelight is similar to the dial of the Ohio models_









_The tall tritium tubes of the Marvelight_


















_The Signature RR crown of the Engineer Master II Marvelight_









_The familiar bracelet of the Engineer Master II Marvelight_









_The case back of the Engineer Master II Marvelight_

*Silver Dial Marvelight*





































*Gray Dial Marvelight*


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

While Ball's choice to quietly equip a "dress" watch with their most powerful tubes yet seems a baffling choice, it's still a gorgeous watch and every bit the exemplary of what makes Ball so damned cool. 

Thanks Rob for the reporting! This is the stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arias51 (Apr 17, 2014)

dinexus said:


> While Ball's choice to quietly equip a "dress" watch with their most powerful tubes yet seems a baffling choice, it's still a gorgeous watch and every bit the exemplary of what makes Ball so damned cool.
> 
> Thanks Rob for the reporting! This is the stuff!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally think it's fantastic Ball is offering a sub 45mm watch with the same intensity as the Big Boys.
While I love the Aviator's, DLC's, and Storm chaser models, they are just not a practical 'every day' watch for me.
I have been eagerly waiting for a model like this, which exhibits the flare of the larger watches in a more compact size!


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I like them all, the blue dial is the most beautiful one

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I think that it is not the tubes but how they are place. The aviator and most others are partially seated in the dial. These are raised above the dial and are sitting on polished SS bases that act as reflectors. I'll note these blue tubes seem very powerful as you can see in the Storm Chaser DLC Glow which I believe beats this watch out for lume. I'd put the Marvelight maybe 5th or 6th on the Ball most powerful lume scale

Here it is in a picture of the SC DLC Glow with anther contender the Aviator Dual Time that may have more lume?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

samanator said:


> I think that it is not the tubes but how they are place. The aviator and most others are partially seated in the dial. These are raised above the dial and are sitting on polished SS bases that act as reflectors. I'll note these blue tubes seem very powerful as you can see in the Storm Chaser DLC Glow which I believe beats this watch out for lume. I'd put the Marvelight maybe 5th or 6th on the Ball most powerful lume scale
> 
> Here it is in a picture of the SC DLC Glow with anther contender the Aviator Dual Time that may have more lume?


For my money EMII Aviator Dual Time still has the best lume. As a bonus the similar style of lume on Dual Time hasn't been seen on another Ball.


----------



## arias51 (Apr 17, 2014)

samanator said:


> I think that it is not the tubes but how they are place.


I don't know, it sounds like you have a bit of Tube Envy going on there. 
It's not the size of the tube, but how they use it... lol


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

ten13th said:


> For my money EMII Aviator Dual Time still has the best lume. As a bonus the similar style of lume on Dual Time hasn't been seen on another Ball.


I agree. I think it or the New Night Train 45mm may be the best and brightest in the line with the SC DLC Glow in third. I would slide the Marvelight maybe 4th with the Space Master X-Lume 5th.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

What I think makes it interesting, and debatable, is how each person's values will cause the rankings to change when they judge best lume in a Ball WAtch. If best lume, a beautiful overall effect caused by scores of tubes, then Marvelight will slide down below below watches like the X-Lume, and Aviator Dualtime. If best lume is most pop on the hour markers, then Marvelight is going to vault up to the top of the list. A lot of the reason for that has to do with the mounting of the tubes as Michael pointed out) and the height of the tubes which is new. Next week we will do a lume comparison with a few more of the watches people have brought up as the contenders: Aviator Dual Time, Stormchaser DLC Glow, and Nighttrain II.



samanator said:


> I agree. I think it or the New Night Train 45mm may be the best and brightest in the line with the SC DLC Glow in third. I would slide the Marvelight maybe 4th with the Space Master X-Lume 5th.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

robattopper said:


> What I think makes it interesting, and debatable, is how each person's values will cause the rankings to change when they judge best lume in a Ball WAtch. If best lume, a beautiful overall effect caused by scores of tubes, then Marvelight will slide down below below watches like the X-Lume, and Aviator Dualtime. If best lume is most pop on the hour markers, then Marvelight is going to vault up to the top of the list. A lot of the reason for that has to do with the mounting of the tubes as Michael pointed out) and the height of the tubes which is new. Next week we will do a lume comparison with a few more of the watches people have brought up as the contenders: Aviator Dual Time, Stormchaser DLC Glow, and Nighttrain II.


I know the ones in my collection are #1, and it's my opinion that counts the most. Lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Interesting with nice photos! Styling is always in the eyes of the beholder, and I prefer the sedate style of my Ball Moonphase. 

I am glad to see they still are using that bracelet. That is one heck of a great bracelet!

Dan


----------



## arias51 (Apr 17, 2014)

robattopper said:


> What I think makes it interesting, and debatable, is how each person's values will cause the rankings to change when they judge best lume in a Ball WAtch. If best lume, a beautiful overall effect caused by scores of tubes, then Marvelight will slide down below below watches like the X-Lume, and Aviator Dualtime. If best lume is most pop on the hour markers, then Marvelight is going to vault up to the top of the list. A lot of the reason for that has to do with the mounting of the tubes as Michael pointed out) and the height of the tubes which is new. Next week we will do a lume comparison with a few more of the watches people have brought up as the contenders: Aviator Dual Time, Stormchaser DLC Glow, and Nighttrain II.


While I also tend to fall into the category of more tubes = better lume...
I personally think the Marvelight has THE BEST lume of any 40mm Ball watch made at this point.


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the great writeup and photos Rob! These look like fantastic watches with very cool bright lume. I'm thinking about getting one but I'd have to throw it on a nice Alligator strap or something since this bracelet does nothing for me in the aesthetics department.


----------



## Will T (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Rob for an excellent write up on the Marvelight and the generous amount of photo's and lume comparisons - just what I have been waiting for. Did not realize the T version is available - what a surprise...

I see the photo's show the Marvelight T version. I assume you are not showing any comparison between the T25 and the T versions as they are identical physically bar the fact the T version is brighter.
If this is not the case could you show a T25 by T comparison and lume comparison so one can see the difference in day (difference in flat tube lengths and any other differences) and night (brightness) if you have the time it would be appreciated.

Marvelight T is on my shopping list, great lume and comfortable dress watch an all in one decent branded package from my perspective.

Thanks 
William


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Will T said:


> Thanks Rob for an excellent write up on the Marvelight and the generous amount of photo's and lume comparisons - just what I have been waiting for. Did not realize the T version is available - what a surprise...
> 
> I see the photo's show the Marvelight T version. I assume you are not showing any comparison between the T25 and the T versions as they are identical physically bar the fact the T version is brighter.
> If this is not the case could you show a T25 by T comparison and lume comparison so one can see the difference in day (difference in flat tube lengths and any other differences) and night (brightness) if you have the time it would be appreciated.
> ...


The T25 would not be available to US AD. So Rob would only get T watches.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

samanator said:


> The T25 would not be available to US AD. So Rob would only get T watches.


That's right.. .only the T is coming into the U.S. Market. We have a new piece on the Topper blog coming out next week that's a new format for our blog where the subject of the post is the Marvelight. I'll post a link to it after it's live.


----------



## Will T (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt feedback Michael much appreciated...

Regards
William


----------



## Will T (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt feedback Rob, looking forward to next week's Marvelight blog feature. 

Best regards
William


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Try as they might, IMO Ball still has not been able to beat the tri-lume design in the original UTC dial Night train. 

It may not be the brightest because of the blue tube minute markers, but it's still the best! Ha ha ha


----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Rob, Which color dial has been the most popular so far?


----------

